# Why do you work so hard?



## kaytav (Apr 20, 2011)

I have to work to pay for my bills, working hard to earn much money for my traveling, this is my dream so i have to do it just for my dream. 
what about you? why do you work? and what makes you work hard?


----------



## TxBuilder (Apr 20, 2011)

I like working and feel complete with a job well done, if I didn't earn it, it's not mine.


----------



## kaytav (Apr 26, 2011)

TxBuilder said:


> I like working and feel complete with a job well done, if I didn't earn it, it's not mine.



Yup you got it right.. i love to work on my own than asking someone else..


----------



## ryeder (Apr 28, 2011)

I work because it is the only thing I know. I was raised with the old Protestant work ethic and will probably do so until I drop...


----------



## mannyd (May 2, 2011)

The money is nice but I work simply for work. It is good to be active and feel productive; i'm at my worst when theres no work to be done


----------



## edongzki (May 24, 2011)

I work to survive and live


----------



## janellelk (Jun 1, 2011)

TxBuilder said:


> I like working and feel complete with a job well done, if I didn't earn it, it's not mine.



I totally echo these sentiments.  I love a job well done.  To me, doing well at my job or personal project keeps my life in balance and makes me feel good about myself.  Gives me a sense of the "weight" or "cost" of life as well and makes me appreciate it more!


----------



## BritKnee (Jun 1, 2011)

I rather enjoy my jobs. :] It's not work if youre having a decent time. ;]


----------



## rebeccasmith (Jun 25, 2011)

I want to be the happiest person in my  life so i am working so hard .


----------



## Bryanatkinson (Jun 27, 2011)

My jobs always benefits the country and people. It's not just for a money. If I work harder then everyone will get happy, that's why I work harder and harder everyday.

And of course, I love it, too.


----------



## lorrainecook2012 (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm working so hard so that I could retire early. It was never in my dreams to become a worker for life. I work so hard so that I could save up for a business later on. At that time I could spend more time with my family traveling and more fun things to do. I have a lot of dreams and I just do not want to see myself how many years from now as a jealous woman since I haven't achieved all of my goals now..


----------



## SnellExperts (Aug 4, 2011)

There are many reasons for me, but I would have to say my biggest reason is to make my father proud. My brothers and sisters weren't exactly...the brightest, so it means a lot to him to see me doing so well.


----------



## mrrobinson (Aug 20, 2011)

I work because I have to. We all pretty much do besides the very slim few that "have it made".


----------



## BridgeMan (Aug 21, 2011)

I think it's called the European work ethic.  Both parents emigrated to the U.S. as small kids, Pa was pulled out of school in 6th grade to help feed the family (put to work in a Wisconsin shoe factory, making a whopping 16 cents an hour, 10 hours a day, 6 days a week).  Ma made it to 8th grade before she was asked (told) to quit school and work as a housekeeper, also to help feed her family.

Although I'm finally retired, I never will understand all of the deadbeats out there who think the world owes them a living.


----------



## ownersblues (Aug 21, 2011)

I work hard because I want to give the best I can to my friends and family and show my children the value of hard work.


----------



## SnellExperts (Aug 22, 2011)

BridgeMan said:


> I think it's called the European work ethic.  Both parents emigrated to the U.S. as small kids, Pa was pulled out of school in 6th grade to help feed the family (put to work in a Wisconsin shoe factory, making a whopping 16 cents an hour, 10 hours a day, 6 days a week).  Ma made it to 8th grade before she was asked (told) to quit school and work as a housekeeper, also to help feed her family.
> 
> Although I'm finally retired, I never will understand all of the deadbeats out there who think the world owes them a living.



Yeah, that gets under my skin pretty badly. The thing that I really can't stand are people that rob other people. You decided you didn't want to work, but leave people alone that are working for their stuff.


----------



## makeni (Sep 11, 2011)

I work because I want to save money. I also want to buy grocery items, food a lot of things that I needed to survive.


----------



## SnellExperts (Sep 15, 2011)

makeni said:


> I work because I want to save money. I also want to buy grocery items, food a lot of things that I needed to survive.



Its sad because we used to be able to do all of the stuff 150 years ago for ourselves. If we wanted to eat we had to grow it or trade. Would have been nice to experience that kind of civilization.


----------



## TxBuilder (Sep 16, 2011)

SnellExperts said:


> Its sad because we used to be able to do all of the stuff 150 years ago for ourselves. If we wanted to eat we had to grow it or trade. Would have been nice to experience that kind of civilization.



Nice, but still a lot of hard work.


----------



## EZHangDoor (Sep 17, 2011)

Working hard becomes a habit. Working hard doesn't guarantee success, but if you don't, it guarantees failure.


----------



## bighill (Sep 17, 2011)

it's just a learned habit that we were all taught. work hard and good things will happen...


----------



## SnellExperts (Sep 19, 2011)

bighill said:


> it's just a learned habit that we were all taught. work hard and good things will happen...



I wouldn't really say its a learned habit. Humans have been "working" since the dawn of time, we just weren't getting paid for it except for the whole survival thing.


----------



## EZHangDoor (Nov 18, 2011)

SnellExperts said:


> I wouldn't really say its a learned habit. Humans have been "working" since the dawn of time, we just weren't getting paid for it except for the whole survival thing.



I do believe you are correct... working hard is a habit. Unfortunely, so is NOT working hard...


----------



## joecaption (Nov 18, 2011)

I just had a job where I got paid a lot to do just about nothing.
There was plenty to do but the owner of the company just wanted me to sit in the office.
I hated it. My granddad told me long ago I could careless what you pay me to use the wrong end of an ax, I want to see the chips fly.


----------



## swingset (Nov 19, 2011)

Working hard is easy when you love what you do. I am a competitive person by nature, I don't like to be outdone. So I work hard to be the best. The paycheck helps, of course.


----------



## SnellExperts (Nov 19, 2011)

swingset said:


> Working hard is easy when you love what you do. I am a competitive person by nature, I don't like to be outdone. So I work hard to be the best. The paycheck helps, of course.



If your doing something that you love doing, then you will never work a day in your life. That's the way I choose to look at it. And I agree with the post above me, I would rather not get paid then get paid to sit around twiddling my thumbs for 8 hours. I hate being bored and getting paid for nothing. I want that feeling that I actually earned this pay check if you get what I'm saying.


----------



## angela24 (Jan 23, 2012)

The reason why I'm working so hard is because I love what I am doing. It is my way of earning money to pay my bills and to shoulder all my expenses. Also to save money for the future. I think it's the best time to save while your still young.


_____________
[url=http://www.toutsurlaminceur.com/clear-skin-max-meilleur-traitement-acne-naturel/]clear skin max[/url]


----------



## ilikeblue (Jan 25, 2012)

I work hard to support myself and take pride in what I do. Go hard or go home


----------



## JamesFC (Feb 15, 2012)

Yeah I agree , sounds good! Well for me I work harder cox I want to achieve my dreams faster! yeah!!


----------



## clerk1z (Apr 27, 2012)

I want to achieve my dreams very soon! Wish me luck


----------



## rearranger6 (Jul 10, 2012)

Why I work so hard! Its because I done so much for others, my parents, and got nothin for it in the long run cause I was too young to know what I was doing. So all I can do to help my little lone self and keep it in my knowhow benefits that long run aforementioned. Sad, but true!


----------



## Kone (Sep 30, 2012)

I work hard to earn money for my family.


----------

